# lonely shrimp



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Was in a not so good fish store recently and felt sorry for one lonely bumblebee shrimp sharing his tiny tank with just snails. Course I bought him and he is living in the small tank with the baby mollies. Cant help thinking that he is lonely and maybe need a bit of company. Do I have to buy the same kind of shrimp or can I mix them? My shrimp is very small...just about 2cm long and so lovely to watch him through my magnifying glass.


----------



## smartypantsgc9 (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't think shrimp get lonely, but get him out of your baby tank. They sometimes grab the babies and eat them.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

I dont think he is big enough to eat the babies. They are almost as big as he is. I thought they were mostly vegi eaters. OMG I cant put him in the big tank so he will have to stay put till I can sort out other accomodation for him. Gonna do some more shrimp homework.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Red Cherry or Yellow shrimp would be a couple of good companions.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Had a look at the store today and they didnt have any


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If you get more bumblebee shrimp they might breed for you.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Would be lovely to have some shrimp babies.


----------

